# Fessenden coyotes Tournament



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Fessenden will be holding 5th annual coyote hunt on the 11feb12 Hope to see you all there. :beer:

Will post more later


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

HELL Yeah!

Elliot will probably come!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

RULES

1. Entry fee: $40 per team - (100% pay back) 1st place - 35% 2nd place - 25% 3rd - 20% 4th place - 15% 5th place - 5%

2. Largest coyotes ($10) and smallest coyotes ($10) weighs will be taken at check in (100% payback)

3. No Para Planes, ultra lights, airplanes, ATV's and/or snowmobiles

4. Predators can be taken with any center fire, shotgun, rim fire or bow

5. No more then two people on a team. One vehicle only

6. Core Temps will be taken from all predators at check in. Predators who don't match core temp and time will be disqualified

7. The day of the tournament blocks will be distributed at the morning check in and placed in each coyotes mouth immediately agter retrieval. The block mut have the team number and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Band will be provided to place around the coyotes upper and lower jaw to secure the book

8. All entrants must be available to answer question at both morning and evening check ins.

9. No live dogs or decoys

10. No bating

11. Mouth call, hand calls, and electronic calls can be used

12. No pooling of animals

13. Check in time strongly enforced. It is the contests responsibility to check - in with tournament official. Check in times are 6:30 am and 7:00 pm

14. You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have another team scouting for you

15. All coyotes will be inspected and will be dotion to the tournament to help coer the cost of the event


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a partner for the fessenden tourney . let me know. my cell is 218-791-5387 mike


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

well times getting close whos all coming


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Me and papapete are! So is Brian and Seth.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said he'd show up if you have a bowl of Reese's Pieces at check in.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

can't wait to see you guys tell xdeano reese's soup is on


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ohhhh, now that you're making that. i'm in!

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

coyoteman said:


> can't wait to see you guys tell xdeano reese's soup is on


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> Ohhhh, now that you're making that. i'm in!
> 
> xdeano


 :lol:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy. do you even know what a coyote looks like anymore?? oke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> Fallguy. do you even know what a coyote looks like anymore?? oke:


Let's see here...black, round, hard rubber, and about 6 ounces? Ah damn that's a hockey puck. Ummmm....cold, amber in color, liquid, and once made of barley? Hell I give up. Hope I figure it out Saturday :lol:

Are you coming up to the tournament this year?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:rollin: :rollin: :lol:

naw,ai'nt gonna make this years tourney. gonna meet the "old man" (DuckP) for a weekend of screwing things up. and we're damn good at it!  his goal is for us to bring home 8. gonna head to the store and load up on thread and needles


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck and have fun! Hope you get into them real good!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You're going to need an industrial sewing machine. oke:

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano I forgot to pack my headlamp so if we get a flat tire can you come over and point at the pickup with your light up finger?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm pointing a lit up finger at you right now... :rollin: 
Xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

and ONCE again!!!!!!!!!!!. thread needed  :crybaby:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm too busy celebrating my 46th anniversary to respond to scandalous attacks.Man she's a lucky woman!!!

Hope the tourney went well.Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Any results???


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I know 2 guys that frequent this Board a lot won but think I'd better await the formal results.Congrats to them though. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

duckp said:


> I know 2 guys that frequent this Board a lot won but think I'd better await the formal results.Congrats to them though. :beer:


 :thumb:

Coyoteman will eventually get the results on I am sure. He just had a newborn baby girl which gives him 5 girls now. With his family and hunting, I think he's a pretty busy guy!


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Nobody's gonna spill the beans about the results? Who placed and how many coyotes were shot?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't remember it was so long ago! I know papapete and I got 4th with 1 coyote and it was biggest dog. 31 or 32 pounds if I remember? Too much PBR that night I can't even remember!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good job moderator Forrest!!. the first time I enter this tourney and win it and you don't even remember :eyeroll: :crybaby: 
spose you don't recall that gal from the rez you..... :bop:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the dog papapete shot weighed 32. we missed it by a lb on that one. must have stuffed it full of rocks. oke: i remember because i hadn't had much by that point. i was to busy trying to find an atm machine to buy some.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The one xdeano shot looked way bigger. Our must have had a full belly!


----------

